
How U.S. universities have become a major arena for espionage - eplanit
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/answer-sheet/wp/2017/10/25/spy-vs-spy-how-u-s-universities-have-become-a-major-arena-for-international-and-domestic-espionage
======
sova
This is about a book I just saw at a bookstore called Spy Schools, detailing
how American Universities are spy recruiting hot spots, being exploited by the
agencies/circus.

